
Independent TrueCrypt implementation imported into DragonFly BSD - there
http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/commits/2011-07/msg00066.html
======
danieldk
Very nice work, especially given status of the TrueCrypt license, which may
not be acceptable for most open source operating systems:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueCrypt#Licensing>

Hopefully, this will provide a good basis for others to bring TrueCrypt
support to other BSDs and Linux.

~~~
Tharkun
The licence isn't the only weird thing about truecrypt, the fact that they've
been known to change their binaries (as I believe was reported on HN a while
back) without posting a changelog, the fact that no one knows who the devs
really are etc... all somewhat suspicious for such a high profile tool. But
maybe I'm too paranoid in my paranoia.

I for one welcome our new overlords!

~~~
xorglorb
> the fact that they've been known to change their binaries

It was shown that the change was only to the license embedded in the
installer, the actual executables were unchanged.

Link to the TC forum admin explaining it:
<http://forums.truecrypt.org/viewtopic.php?p=95255#95255>

------
protomyth
a little more explanation: [http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.dragonfly-
bsd.kernel/142...](http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.dragonfly-
bsd.kernel/14287)

EDIT: from early point in development

------
gw
Really exciting stuff. I kind of missed TrueCrypt when I switched to FreeBSD,
because I had a lot of things saved to a TC volume on my network drive. I
eventually figured out how to mimic TC volumes using FreeBSD's native geli
encryption tool. If anyone is interested in how to do it:

<http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20382>

------
Groxx
Neat. The code's even pretty readable. Fantastic news for the OSS crowd, and
multiple implementations are _critical_ for robustness's sake - no single
point of failure.

/me adds to my ever-growing to-read list

------
16s
Very cool! It's good to see this. Will boost and support the TrueCrypt
community.

